# Change of address with a BRP



## MrsW2017 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi all, I am on a spouse visa. I am under the impression that I have to report the change of my address. However, I went on the link on the gov.uk site and it doesn't work! I have gone on my MAC, my husband's Windows, my iPad and iPhone and I still can't reach it!

Out of frustration, I tried to call the number given on the bottom of the page for UKVI contact centre, but every option goes to the lady telling you to visit their page and then ended the call. Anyone could help out see if the link works for them, and if someone could advise me of what do I do?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

There's a form to fill in here.


----------



## MrsW2017 (Apr 12, 2017)

hippoman said:


> There's a form to fill in here.


I understand there is a form, but it also states that the form is for:
"Fill in the change of circumstances form if both of these apply:
you have a work or study visa
you applied under the points-based system (Tiers 1, 2, 4 or 5)?

Also, it says the link is for change of address only, so it applies to my case?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

There was another thread not long ago asking the same question and the general consensus is to use that form, even if it's for PBS visa. Ultimately, all BRP cards are fundamentally the same.

I assume it applies in your case as you asked about reporting a change in address...

I also just found this: https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/AddressUpdate.ofml


----------



## MrsW2017 (Apr 12, 2017)

hippoman said:


> I also just found this: https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/AddressUpdate.ofml


That was incredibly helpful, I think I am going to go ahead with this form once I have a bank statement. Thank you for your help!


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

MrsW2017 said:


> That was incredibly helpful, I think I am going to go ahead with this form once I have a bank statement. Thank you for your help!


No problem! Let me know how you get on, as will be useful to know going forward.


----------



## MrsW2017 (Apr 12, 2017)

hippoman;12688257 [url said:


> https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/AddressUpdate.ofml[/url]


Heya, just thought I'd let you know that I submitted my change of address with the above form. I did it about a week ago. Just got an email from the Home Office saying it has been successful. Thanks for your help once again! :rockon:


----------



## Batul (Dec 15, 2015)

*BRP change of address informing a bit late!*

Hi, 

My wife and I moved address back in August 2017, we have not informed the Home Office of the change of address in error. 

What makes things a little complicated is that my wife can now apply for ILR now as she has reached her 5 year period. 

My question is should we first inform the Home Office of the change of address before applying for ILR or should we apply for ILR.

Please help

Thanks

Shah


----------



## Batul (Dec 15, 2015)

MrsW2017 said:


> Heya, just thought I'd let you know that I submitted my change of address with the above form. I did it about a week ago. Just got an email from the Home Office saying it has been successful. Thanks for your help once again! :rockon:


Congratulations MrsW2017, 

Can I ask did you have to send a hard copy of evidence of your new address?

Thanks

Shah


----------



## DeanW (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi Hippoman. I also see there is another online form called the visa-address-update service gov uk (sorry I can't post links). Do you know which link is more appropriate?

Thanks!


----------



## waleed2205 (Jan 27, 2019)

Is this also applicable to family/spouse based BRP?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

DeanW said:


> Hi Hippoman. I also see there is another online form called the visa-address-update service gov uk (sorry I can't post links). Do you know which link is more appropriate?
> 
> Thanks!


They both take you to the same page...


----------



## kokosama1 (Feb 20, 2017)

We did the one you state.

I found out that the change of circumstances form is more for people who are divorcing mid visa etc. 

There are a few responses about this on "whatdotheyknow" where the Home Office are compelled to respond and they all link to the visa address update. 

We did it this way.


----------

